

Seven Languages in Seven Weeks: Io Language Day 1 - oscardelben
http://oscardelben.com/seven-languages-io-day-1

======
rwolf
For a similar language with more syntactic sugar--[1,2,3] instead of
list(1,2,3)--check out <http://ioke.org/>

